# Stanley Flatbase Spokeshave



## wormil

Bummer. You were generous in your rating.


----------



## chrisstef

Man that sucks. Id throw it directly onto the ground again (with glasses on) and smash that fugger into oblivion. Ohh Stanley of old where have you gone?


----------



## JustJoe

Sad to see Stanley has stooped this low - I've got a drawer full of the vintage spokeshaves and they are much sweeter. They suck now if you have to grind the lever cap or over-crank the screws to tighten it up, but the break in the handle could go either way. Cast iron can be brittle, so unless you can look at the breakline and see what the casting looks like, it might just be an unlucky drop that landed on the wrong pressure point. You might try finding an older #51 or 151 or a Record knock-off. If you're fumble-fingered then there are some malleable ones out there too that were made for teaching kids in workshop - they're supposed to bounce instead of break and they look just like the real thing from a distance so nobody will make fun of you for using the kiddie spokeshave


----------



## Willeh

Oh man, that sucks.. I've looked at these before but ended up going with the Veritas spoke shave.. it has served me well.. but, like you said, for $20 it served you well


----------



## woodcox

I have the same shave with a radius sole. OMG! I wish it would have broken before at least half a day of frustration to produce nary a curl. About the only thing it has going for it is the japaning .


----------

